# Problème suite à mauvaise manip avec iPhone OS 4 version dev



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)

J'ai essayé d'installer la version 4 de l'iPhone OS vu que j'ai un compte developpeur. 

Seulement j'ai oublié d'autoriser mon iPhone sur le DEV CENTER avec le numéro UDID du coup impossible que l'OS 4 s'installe. 

J'ai donc essayé de restaurer sur l'OS 3 pour chopper le numéro UDID mais la quand j'essaye de restaurer pour revenir en OS 3 : Erreur 1105

Que faire ??? :-(


----------



## ntx (8 Avril 2010)

Je pense que pour ce genre de "produit" c'est chez Apple qu'il faut chercher le support


----------



## Nyx0uf (8 Avril 2010)

Qu'est ce qui t'empêche de le faire maintenant ?

PS : il rox l'os 4 :>


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)

Problème résolu !!!


----------



## pmm3615 (9 Avril 2010)

Tu pourrais me dire la manip pour la 3.X...


----------

